# 2002 Nissan Sentra misfire



## MidwestSentra (Jan 15, 2014)

My check engine light began flashing in my 2002 1.8L Sentra. I got the code read and it was P0301 cylinder 1 misfire, and two O2 sensors. I replaced the spark plugs and the coil for cylinder 1, but the problem still persists. Could the O2 sensors cause a misfire? If not, does anyone know what could be causing it? 
Thanks


----------



## MidwestSentra (Jan 15, 2014)

I've checked the injector and wire for that cylinder too, both of which are working.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was going to suggest moving the coil to say #3 and see if the problem follows to #3, then you would know it was the coil.
what did the spark plug look like? coated, color, electrode closed??


----------

